# is this guy an Ahli?



## Timon (Apr 10, 2012)

I need some help, I have some doubts


thanks a lot


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm no expert, but it looks too tall through the body and it doesn't have that "Roman nose". All those egg spots in the anal fin don't look quite right either and the pelvic fins are darker than you'd expect. Cool looking fish though.


----------



## malawisteven (Oct 7, 2013)

No expert either but i agree. Some peacock in there probably.


----------



## malawisteven (Oct 7, 2013)

Fins are larger it seems


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Hybrid.

I see more peacock features than an Ahli.


----------



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

Ahli has a redish anal fin, I think its a peacock, amazing color.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

I'd agree there's some peacock in there


----------



## BigBlueFish3 (May 13, 2013)

You, I have had 4 adults, and currently have one adult and three 1/2 grown. My first batch I bought at Petsmart, most recent juveniles from Mini Critters. You have to be careful - can be quite territorial with other Ahlis. Good Luck!


----------

